# Screen Room - Outback 300Bh



## BuckeyeInMI (May 28, 2008)

I am thinking of doing a seasonal site this summer and am starting to look for screen rooms.

Anyone have good information......

1) best one to buy

2) are they easy to install. I will be on a concrete pad so not sure if that makes a difference. Do you have to drill into the trailer.

3) can you leave them up in a storm

4) best place to order one

5) what else do I need to know.....


----------



## Mikemcgl (Mar 11, 2012)

I found these guys and it looks good
http://www.mosquitocurtains.com/index.htm


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Just bought one, our fourth for our fourth RV. Do you have an electric or manual awning?

Eric


----------



## BuckeyeInMI (May 28, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> Just bought ne, our fourth for our fourth RV. Do you have an electric or manual awning?
> 
> Eric


Manual


----------



## BuckeyeInMI (May 28, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> Just bought ne, our fourth for our fourth RV. Do you have an electric or manual awning?
> 
> Eric


Manual


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I would definatly suggest the Care-Free of Colorado screen room with orivacy panels. I will get to my computer and post a photo. I may have one in my gallery.

For the manual awning i would have the dealer install the clips and bracketts. May take you a couple of times setting it up and taking it down, but once you get the set up down, it should take about 20 minutes max.

Hope that helps and if there is something I can help with let me know!

Eric


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Here are some photos of ones that we have owned..










Kodiak Scamper



















Springdale 29BHS



















Outback 31BHS

These are all Care-Free of Colorado products. We were happy with all of them!

1) best one to buy: That is going to be a personal decision I think!

2) are they easy to install. I will be on a concrete pad so not sure if that makes a difference. Do you have to drill into the trailer. They are easy to install, but if you are going to be seasonal, you may want to consider something a bit more permanent. the screen room is normally secured at the bottom using stakes. If you are on a concrete pad you may need to consider another way of doing that. Sand tubes, securing the screen room to wood such as 2x4 etc... and the sides of the ones shown above have clips that must be screwed into the side of the camper. 

3) can you leave them up in a storm These types of screen rooms... probably not a good idea unless you dip one side and secure the awning with awning straps that secure it firmly to the ground when you are not there, or completely lower the awning. I have seen more than a couple become a sail followed by fabric and aluminum scrap. 

4) best place to order one. Directly from the manufacturer may save you a few bucks. Having it installed by the dealer may be worth it depending on what you time is worth and how handy you are. 

5) what else do I need to know..... When stored, make sure mice are unable to get at it. If they get into where the screen room is stored and chew on the mesh screening it is a pain and expensive to get it fixed. 

Eric


----------

